# Creme Fraiche is amazing



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I had ordered a starter kit from cheesemaking.com that had Creme Fraiche culture packets. They bounced around the back of the freezer for more than a year. On our anniversary, DW and I ate at a swanky place that served braised pork shoulder with a dollup of creme Fraiche. DW said, the packets need to come out and play.

So out one came. I made a packet's worth. It was easy. It was tasty on its own, but I didn't know what to do with it. Here is what I ended up with:

In the blender, chop a big pile of fresh basil and the Creme Fraiche. I used a mix of regular old basil and a new one DW planted called 'sacred basil'. That creamy purÃ©e alone was worth eating. 

I wrapped some chicken breasts in prosciutto that was leftover from another meal. I sautÃ©ed the chicken with olive oil, butter, and garlic.

I deglazed the pan with white wine, reduced it, and added the Creme Fraiche basil mixture. 

What an amazing sauce! I've got to find more of those packets. And I could use some more inspiration. What do you make with the delicate white stuff?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/08/how-to-make-creme-fraiche.html

Also I found the starter packets at a few online sources for you.

Peg


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You don't need starter to make it, just buttermilk.

Take 2 cups of heavy cream and heat it to just warm to the touch. Stir in 3 tablespoons of buttermilk and place in a jar with a lid that is not tightened down. Put it in a warm part of your kitchen out of direct sunlight for 24 hours. Stir a couple of times and it will be thick. Tighten the lid and put in the fridge. Use it within a week!

I use it in truffles in place of heavy cream. Heat to a scald and add to the chopped chocolate. Makes for a tangy flavored truffle but still creamy.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I generally don't have buttermilk on hand. I tasted the whey from the Creme Fraiche, and it seemed very close in flavor to buttermilk. I wonder if I could have used it later as a base for another batch? (I ended up marinating the chicken in it, so I'll have to wait for another batch)


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Use Creme Fraiche anywhere you would use sour cream. Its really good!


----------

